# context path in Tomcat



## siba (5. Jul 2006)

Ich habe einen Ordner Test mit einem test.jsp in dem webapps-Ordner abgelegt und dann folgenden ContextPath in der server.xml angelegt:

<Context path="/test" docBase="/test" />

Nun erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

The requested resource (/test) is not available.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Was stimmt mit meinem ContextPath nicht? Es liegt im Host-Tag. Ist dies falsch?


----------



## padde479 (5. Jul 2006)

Hast Du auch eine _web.xml_-Datei erstellt? Dein _webapps_-Verzeichnis muss wie folgt aussehen:

webapps
|_test
|_|_WEB-INF
|___|_src
|___|_lib
|___|_classes

Im Verzeichnis _WEB-INF_ muss dann die Datei _web.xml_ liegen


----------



## siba (5. Jul 2006)

Heißt das, daß mein ContextPath keine Fehler enthält? Ja, ich habe eine web.xml erstellt und sie sieht folgendermaßen aus und sie befindet sich im Verzeichnis WEB-INF:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app version="2.4" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee
	http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd">


         <display-name>Test</display-name>
         </web-app>
```

Aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht! Fehlt irgendetwas in meiner web.xml?


----------



## youssef (10. Jul 2006)

versuch mal den ganzen Pfad deiner Applikation in attribute docbase z schreiben
z.b. 
<Context path="/test" docBase="C:/Programme/tomcat 5.5/webapps/test" />


----------

